# 'Fui violada en el metaverso': la denuncia que hace usuaria de Meta Horizon



## jalp9000 (2 Feb 2022)

Según afirma la joven, se sintió atraída por la nueva experiencia tecnológica de la empresa. Sin embargo, se encontró con una gran cantidad de usuarios que normalizan el discurso de odio, ejercen violencia sexual y promueven malos actos.

De acuerdo con lo relatado en su blog, llevaba tan sólo un minuto en uno de los juegos de este universo cuando fue víctima de *violencia sexual *por parte de otros avatares, quienes además la humillaron con comentarios despectivos. 

_"Dentro de los 60 segundos de unirme, fui acosada verbal y sexualmente, 3 o 4 avatares masculinos, con voces masculinas, violaron virtualmente en grupo a mi avatar y tomaron fotos",_ señaló la joven.

Además, afirmó que mientras intentaba escapar, estas personas le gritaron *frases humillantes* como: _"no finjas que no te encantó"._

Una experiencia calificada como "horrible" por parte de la usuaria, que si bien señaló que es consciente de que esto ocurrió virtualmente, se afectó demasiado porque lo sintió como si fuera completamente *real*, además de sentir temor por el comportamiento que reflejan muchas personas en estas plataformas. 

_"Una experiencia horrible. (...) Me quedé helada. Fue surrealista, una pesadilla", _dijo Patel. 









'Fui violada en el metaverso': la denuncia que hace usuaria de Meta Horizon


La mujer está preocupada por el comportamiento de algunos usuarios en estas plataformas digitales.




www.eltiempo.com


----------



## Rocker (2 Feb 2022)

Pero esta chorrada ya está funcionando? Menudo mundo para paletos nuncafollistas y charos, ellas están más seguras en el onlyfans, no se como nadie se lo dice.


----------



## zirick (2 Feb 2022)

Con no volver a usar esa mierda tiene el problema solucionado


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja no cabe un gilipollas más. Fallo en el "Matrix".

A lo mejor era un moronegro pero lo dudo, porqué esa gente no tiene esas mierdas del metaverso.


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Feb 2022)

Lo bonito de la cosa virtual es poder hacer cosas que no harías en la vida real.

Si no, ¿para qué sirve?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## vinavil (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (2 Feb 2022)

Que le den ya una paguita....virtual!


.


----------



## elmegaduque (2 Feb 2022)

Esas denuncias y dólares deberían ser dentro del metaverso también.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (2 Feb 2022)

Todo internet está plagado de basura como la que pulula por este foro, es mejor no entrar en esos sitios si eres mujer.


----------



## Ederto (2 Feb 2022)

por fin me empieza a interesar el metaverso!! alguien me explica de qué va?


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Feb 2022)

Lo que faltaba


----------



## Passenger (2 Feb 2022)

Como sabe q no fueron viejas horribles y salidas?


----------



## Charlatan (2 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> por fin me empieza a interesar el metaverso!! alguien me explica de qué va?



una vieja y uun viejo van pal metaverso y en mitad del camino va y se la mete..............


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (2 Feb 2022)

¡ A fregar, gorda!


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (2 Feb 2022)

El problema es que le darán importancia a semejante chorrada en lugar de educarla, hacerla crecer como una persona adulta que pueda valerse por si misma y que comprenda las diferencias entre lo real y lo imaginario.


----------



## UNGERN (2 Feb 2022)

¿Y no se le ocurrió salir del metaverso cuando empezaban los abusos?


----------



## Saturno (2 Feb 2022)

Y varias veces la mataron en el Fortnite


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Feb 2022)

¿Cómo sabe que no eran mujeres meta atrapadas en el cuerpo de hombres meta?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (2 Feb 2022)

Creo que vivía en el metaverso antes de esa experiencia. Por lo que parece nunca ha visto una película.

Yo fui ultrajado por un gordito comedoritos que llevaba un año sin ducharse, creo que fue más traumático. Después de ligarme a un bellezón impresionante me envió su foto real, hace falta tener mala leche.

Sigo en el psicólogo.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Suena a chiste pero no seria la primera denuncia por acoso online.

Con lo facil que es darle al boton de Ignorar/Bloquear en internet.


----------



## Sololeomensajes (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## BigJoe (2 Feb 2022)

Alguien me explica la diferencia entre el metaverso y jugar al GTA V con las gafas VR ?


----------



## Orooo (2 Feb 2022)

Amego un segarro de mentira?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (2 Feb 2022)

Primer caso de preñamiento del alma


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Feb 2022)

Cuidado con las carceles del metaverso que te pueden poner el cero DIgital como la rueda de un tractor.


----------



## Eyman (2 Feb 2022)

¡A mí una vez me golpearon salvajemente en el Mortal Kombat!

Dadme atención, dinero y leyes, soy una víctima!


----------



## Merluzo (2 Feb 2022)

La ciber-violación es la antesala del crimental.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (2 Feb 2022)

Analizaron el adn de los restos de lefa dentro del coño de la tía?


----------



## claudiofp (2 Feb 2022)

Pero por donde fue violada, por USB ???


----------



## JmDt (2 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Según afirma la joven, se sintió atraída por la nueva experiencia tecnológica de la empresa. Sin embargo, se encontró con una gran cantidad de usuarios que normalizan el discurso de odio, ejercen violencia sexual y promueven malos actos.
> 
> De acuerdo con lo relatado en su blog, llevaba tan sólo un minuto en uno de los juegos de este universo cuando fue víctima de *violencia sexual *por parte de otros avatares, quienes además la humillaron con comentarios despectivos.
> 
> ...



Y a mi me mataron en el call of duty....


----------



## Gorkako (2 Feb 2022)

Ya puede ponerse a matar jabalís hasta subir de nivel o le van a campear siempre que entre


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2022)

Ya tiene el meta.

Le falta el verso.


----------



## MrDanger (2 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> una vieja y uun viejo van pal metaverso y en mitad del camino va y se la mete..............



O para Agaete xD


----------



## Biluao (2 Feb 2022)

Marchando metapensión vitalicia para la señorita...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Feb 2022)

Más de una va a tirarse 8 meses de baja por algo de esto.
Y alguno 8 años de cárcel. 
o 38.
Pronto sale alguna "cibermanada" o similar. Al tiempo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (2 Feb 2022)

Necesitan un Neo en metaverso ya


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Feb 2022)

Si alguna forera quiere que de le dé polla en el realverso, que me mande un MP.


----------



## auricooro (2 Feb 2022)

Hami me a biolado una haraña mientras adormia.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Feb 2022)

Pues como el Second Life de hace 20 años, pero con una palabreja que inventan los neolerdos 2.0 estos para que parezca que es algo nuevo con gafas 3D.



Ederto dijo:


> por fin me empieza a interesar el metaverso!! alguien me explica de qué va?


----------



## Ikitclaw (2 Feb 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Pero esta chorrada ya está funcionando? Menudo mundo para paletos nuncafollistas y charos, ellas están más seguras en el onlyfans, no se como nadie se lo dice.



Esta chorrada no es mas que un second life pero pensado directamente para ordeñarte como si no hubiese un mañana. Basicamente como los NFT que pretenden poner de moda que no son mas que una estafa piramidal.


----------



## hyperburned (2 Feb 2022)

Los caballero caballero del metaverso todavía están llegando


----------



## randomizer (2 Feb 2022)

Contra violación virtual, castración virtual.

Que les borren los pixelines de la chorra a los avatares violadores e ya.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (2 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Todo internet está plagado de basura como la que pulula por este foro, es mejor no entrar en esos sitios si eres mujer.



Para que cojones te has registrado?


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Merluzo dijo:


> La ciber-violación es la antesala del crimental.



Que el estado preste atencion a "crimenes" que se evitarian con que la "victima" diera al boton de Ignorar muestra la senda que indicas.

Asi el estado puede perseguir a quien le salga del rabo a base a las supuestas intenciones que el ciber-agente pueda intuir del supuesto ciber-criminal de turno.


----------



## peefepe (2 Feb 2022)

Que no se queje. A mi me pegaron 5 tiros a quemarropa


----------



## eltonelero (2 Feb 2022)

No se si alegrarme de que la gente mas borrega se meta en metaverso o no. 
El problema que ni los moros ni negros no perderán el tiempo con eso.


----------



## fluffy (2 Feb 2022)

No hace mucho tiempo ese titular habría salido de El Mundo Today.

Vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## Gothaus (2 Feb 2022)

¿No se le ocurrió apagar el cacharrito o quitarse las gafas de realidad virtual?


----------



## juantxxxo (2 Feb 2022)

Realidad virtual, como el second life pero con gafas "molonas" y supongo que más accesorios.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Feb 2022)

Ahora será el Meteverso


----------



## elCañonero (2 Feb 2022)

Se la metieron hasta el horizon


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Feb 2022)

¿Nadie a buscado a la susodicha Nina?



https://uk.linkedin.com/in/nina-jane-patel











Nina Jane Patel, Metaverse Consultant, Embodiment, Web3.0, Futurist


Nina Jane Patel Safe Metaverse Safer Metaverse Embodied Technology Blockchain NFTs DAO Web3.0 Immersive Futures Metaverse for Kids Immersive Education Metaverse for Families Metaverse for Teachers Metaverse for Educators Responsible Metaverse Kabuni Ventures




www.ninajanepatel.com







https://www.ispa.org/page/fellow22_jane



Esta busca casito y promición


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Feb 2022)

Menuda metagilipollas.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Feb 2022)

Manda huevos el metaverso podria poner fin a la diferencia entre hombres y mujeres en cuanto a la constitucion corporal y escoje un avatar sin fuerza que se agarra a dos pollas para no perder el equilibrio...


----------



## drtanaka (2 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Alguien me explica la diferencia entre el metaverso y jugar al GTA V con las gafas VR ?



Ninguna.

Es como cuando se inventaron la palabra cloud computing, queda muy chula pero sigue funcionando todo bajo el paradigma cliente-servidor inventado en los 60.

Ahora se inventan la palabra metaverso para algo que ya esta inventado, además la palabra metaverso lleva años dando vueltas pero es ahora cuando facebook tras cambiarse el nombre empieza a darle comba.


----------



## DonManuel (2 Feb 2022)

Yo, jugando al Strip Poker allá por 1994 forcé a una muchacha a desnudarse. También saqué fotos del acontecimiento. Lo sé, soy un monstruo.


----------



## alas97 (2 Feb 2022)

calopez debería introducir el metaverso en burbuja. 

mucha peña habla en verso y otros van colocaos de meta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2022)

hay fotos de los avatares pixelados? pixelado manual para ofuscar, no pixelado de la play 1


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Feb 2022)

Aunque no me gusta la violencia y no soy nada violento, más bien un calzonazos cobarde, los juegos que más me gustan son los de matar marcianitos y los de guerra (o sea, matar).


----------



## zapatitos (2 Feb 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Lo bonito de la cosa virtual es poder hacer cosas que no harías en la vida real.
> 
> Si no, ¿para qué sirve?




Esos ratos jugando al Postal 2 a ritmo de punk de combate. Y al juego que ya no me acuerdo como se llamaba que ibas a toda velocidad por la ciudad atropellando a la gente, los minusválidos en los pasos de cebra era lo que más puntos te daba.

Saludos.


----------



## juantxxxo (2 Feb 2022)

Pues yo he tenido complicidad con alguna y ni idea de otras porque ni pregunté su signo ni nada, pero hablo en carne y hueso.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (2 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esos ratos jugando al Postal 2 a ritmo de punk de combate. Y al juego que ya no me acuerdo como se llamaba que ibas a toda velocidad por la ciudad atropellando a la gente, los minusválidos en los pasos de cebra era lo que más puntos te daba.
> 
> Saludos.



Carmaggedon!!


----------



## Dylan Leary (2 Feb 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Yo, jugando al Strip Poker allá por 1994 forcé a una muchacha a desnudarse. También saqué fotos del acontecimiento. Lo sé, soy un monstruo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929410



Me has hecho recordar este


----------



## zapatitos (2 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos Inocentes dijo:


> Carmaggedon!!




Ese ese, el del 97 con el parche que sacaron con más peatones de todos los tipos que fue censurado pero que era fácil de conseguir en las páginas de pirateo y crackers que había por esos tiempos.

Ahora todo es muy light y muy sensible, un asco.

Saludos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Feb 2022)

El tema es si la preñaron o no ?


----------



## Abrojo (2 Feb 2022)

Pues Jesús nos dice que está mal

*«Habéis oído que se dijo: “no cometerás adulterio”. Pero yo os digo: “todo el que mira a una mujer deseándola, ya ha cometido adulterio con ella en su corazón”» Mateo 5, 28*


----------



## NPI (2 Feb 2022)

Metaverso, Realidad Virtual, etc... = Alejarse / Ignorar la realidad diaria

P.D.: nuevo ANESTÉSICO, Agenda 2030.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Según afirma la joven, se sintió atraída por la nueva experiencia tecnológica de la empresa. Sin embargo, se encontró con una gran cantidad de usuarios que normalizan el discurso de odio, ejercen violencia sexual y promueven malos actos.
> 
> De acuerdo con lo relatado en su blog, llevaba tan sólo un minuto en uno de los juegos de este universo cuando fue víctima de *violencia sexual *por parte de otros avatares, quienes además la humillaron con comentarios despectivos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Todo internet está plagado de basura como la que pulula por este foro, es mejor no entrar en esos sitios si eres mujer.



Si existe el cibersexo, que apareciesen cibervioladores solo era cuestion de tiempo.


----------



## audienorris1899 (2 Feb 2022)

Violadores del Metaverso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2022)

Yo entiendo la enjundia del asunto, porque si una mujer no puede moverse tranquilamente por el metaverso ese sin que la violen virtualmente, seria lo mismo que aceptar que una mujer no pueda salir a la calle sin que le pueda pasar lo mismo en la vida real.


----------



## Kolobok (2 Feb 2022)

pues yo soy un asesino enserie porque he matado muchos personajos online.


----------



## WasP (2 Feb 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Lo bonito de la cosa virtual es poder hacer cosas que no harías en la vida real.
> 
> Si no, ¿para qué sirve?



Exacto, ese es el punto. Que lo que se pretende es trasladar el "mundo real", con sus maneras, costumbres e incluso valores, al mundo virtual. Y choca de frente con toda una educación, asumida por la generación actual, en la que prima usar el mundo virtual para hacer lo que no harías en el mundo real. 

Tienen un problema grave con esto, porque para que su idea funcione primero has de reeducar este concepto, y eso es muy difícil.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Feb 2022)

yo creia que eso era para hablar de la filosofia de Confucio. y mira con las que me sale la tipa esa.


----------



## asakopako (2 Feb 2022)

Yo me salí de la carretera en el Out Run por ir borracho. Ahora la sprite rubia me reclama 2 millones de dólares. Hija de puta.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2022)

fui detenido junto a 4 amigos por un polvo con una gorda en el metaverso, la policia foral del metaverso estaba esperando a 5 españolazos...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Feb 2022)

Donde pisan las mujeres no vuelve a crecer la hierba,... Es alucinante, pero por donde pasan solo generan problemas y quejas por todo.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Según afirma la joven, se sintió atraída por la nueva experiencia tecnológica de la empresa. Sin embargo, se encontró con una gran cantidad de usuarios que normalizan el discurso de odio, ejercen violencia sexual y promueven malos actos.
> 
> De acuerdo con lo relatado en su blog, llevaba tan sólo un minuto en uno de los juegos de este universo cuando fue víctima de *violencia sexual *por parte de otros avatares, quienes además la humillaron con comentarios despectivos.
> 
> ...



Todos Pacos de 60 años que se compraron las gafas del Siverspasio para hacerse los guays. No hicieron nada que no hagan en sus bares pacos con la panchita de turno que se toma el café en ese local de mala muerte.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2022)

lo que nos faltaba, ciberputas que se agarran a ciberpoyas para no ciberperder el equilibrio


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Feb 2022)

Joder con los problemas del 1er mundo.Si tuviese que atender a tres criaturas no tendría tiempo para gilipolleces. 

Que pille 5 gatos y deje de dar porculo


----------



## Aspass (2 Feb 2022)

A ver si llegan ya los meteoritos....


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Feb 2022)

Me han dicho unos hamegos que andan por el metaverso que como vayas soltando bromitas de ñarigudos aparece Mark Zuckeberg y te viola.

Andad con cuidao.


----------



## Kabraloka (2 Feb 2022)

pues queremos ver esas fotos de violaciones en el metaverso


----------



## Passenger (2 Feb 2022)

No entiendo nada de este hilo. En el metaverso, ¿puedes noquear a una tia de un puñetazo y derribarla, bajarle la ropa, abrirte la bragueta y sacarte la artilleria, tirarte encima y clavarsela? ¿Siiiiii? ¿Asi de logrados estan los dibuguitos ahi?


----------



## Araco (2 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo vagamente en alguno que otro documental sobre ese gran continente que es África relatos de los guerrilleros matando a padres y haciendo que las madres se tiren a sus hijos para posteriormente violarlas. Eso al menos es lo que yo entiendo que es una violación, algo verdaderamente sórdido y deleznable que solo lo puede cometer una bestia repugnante y así ha sido a lo largo de la historia. Pero claro en esta época de progreso es más violación los de "La Mamada" que los 2 moros "identificados" que reventaron la cabeza a la seguidora de Irene Montero del "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa" de Igualada. Es simplemente repugnante el uso vulgar del termino violación viendo lo que se aproxima a Europa dejando entrar a la marronada.


----------



## Passenger (2 Feb 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Recuerdo vagamente en alguno que otro documental sobre ese gran continente que es África relatos de los guerrilleros matando a padres y haciendo que las madres se tiren a sus hijos para posteriormente violarlas. Eso al menos es lo que yo entiendo que es una violación, algo verdaderamente sórdido y deleznable que solo lo puede cometer una bestia repugnante y así ha sido a lo largo de la historia. Pero claro en esta época de progreso es más violación los de "La Mamada" que los 2 moros "identificados" que reventaron la cabeza a la seguidora de Irene Montero del "sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa" de Igualada. Es simplemente repugnante el uso vulgar del termino violación viendo lo que se aproxima a Europa dejando entrar a la marronada.



Es que el concepto bien/mal es relativo. Porq normalmente depende del q ejerce el mal


----------



## Madafaca (2 Feb 2022)

Que alguien le diga que las películas porno no son metaverso.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (2 Feb 2022)

si claro, el zuquete va a programar una violación en grupo dentro de su aplicación, claaro que si


----------



## Gamelin (2 Feb 2022)

Por una vez estoy de acuerdo. Dan mucho cringe los babosos de Internet


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> una vieja y uun viejo van pal metaverso y en mitad del camino va y se la mete..............



Si a uno se le sale el café por la nariz después de leer eso + ataque de risa posterior, se dice y no pasa nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Feb 2022)

Parece que se registró en burbuja


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (3 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> una vieja y uun viejo van pal metaverso y en mitad del camino va y se la mete..............



....... la mano al bolsillo y saca un bitcoin......


----------



## Camarlengolazo (3 Feb 2022)

En esta ecuación,va a ser difícil encajar a los langostos.
A ver quien tiene cojones a echarle la culpa.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Feb 2022)

Los malvados colonisadores destruyeron mi aldea en el Age of Empires y se llevaron mi oro.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (3 Feb 2022)

Me voy a hacer una metapaja


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Feb 2022)

La de mierdanoticias que van a empezar a sacar para hablar del metapollas que a nadie interesa


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Feb 2022)

Se limpio el lefazo virtual???


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> lo sintió como si fuera completamente *real*



PERO NO LO FUE. Cojona ya. Una gamberrada en un juego online no se puede trasladar a la vida real. Que vaya al puto loquero.


----------



## Shy (3 Feb 2022)

Urge un Metaministerio de Igualdá.

Global.


----------



## B. Golani (3 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Según afirma la joven, se sintió atraída por la nueva experiencia tecnológica de la empresa. Sin embargo, se encontró con una gran cantidad de usuarios que normalizan el discurso de odio, ejercen violencia sexual y promueven malos actos.
> 
> De acuerdo con lo relatado en su blog, llevaba tan sólo un minuto en uno de los juegos de este universo cuando fue víctima de *violencia sexual *por parte de otros avatares, quienes además la humillaron con comentarios despectivos.
> 
> ...



Antes las violaciones eran en el coño , ahora en el "reverso" ese !!


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Feb 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Urge un Metaministerio de Igualdá.
> 
> Global.



Resubo hilo que me 3stoy partiendo la polla....


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Feb 2022)

Pero eso ocurrió en un metaportal en medio de unos metaSanfermines??


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Feb 2022)

Una banda de nazis me frieron a tiros en el Medal Of Honor...

Stop ultraderecha y metacrimenes de metaodio...


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> No hace mucho tiempo ese titular habría salido de El Mundo Today.
> 
> Vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



Hay idiotas que pasean a sus chuchitos en carritos de bebé, por si piensas que hemos tocado fondo. Pero me da que todavía queda trecho.


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esos ratos jugando al Postal 2 a ritmo de punk de combate. Y al juego que ya no me acuerdo como se llamaba que ibas a toda velocidad por la ciudad atropellando a la gente, los minusválidos en los pasos de cebra era lo que más puntos te daba.
> 
> Saludos.



Carmaggedon


----------



## Culozilla (4 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver el aspecto del juego donde esta señora fue “violada”.

Me explicará cómo, porque los personajes NO tienen nada de cintura para abajo. Es decir: son como fantasmas que solo tienen cuerpo de cintura hacia arriba. 

Luego, si no hay mitad inferior de cuerpo, no hay ”genitales” y ni siquiera se puede mover la cintura como para hacer el gesto de fuckeo.

Así… ¿Qué mierdas le hicieron a esta imbécil?


----------



## OCALO (4 Feb 2022)

De las creadoras de la paguita , llegan las pedigüeñas de esta emocionante secuela:

*LA METAPAGUITA*


Los sindicatos, hacendados se encuentran.


----------



## kettlebell (4 Feb 2022)

Pues haberse desconectao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Feb 2022)

Pues si llega a jugar al GTA v


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante


----------



## udemy (15 Jun 2022)

El metaverso es una mierda pinchada en un palo,no saben como promocionarse.


----------



## bloody_sunday (15 Jun 2022)

Si eso pasa mucho... Te metes a jugar al battlefield entras y ya te están dando por culo ( matando) nada más entrar y no me quejo.
Si quiere un juego donde no hagas nada que juege al candy crush ahí no la matan ni la violan.


----------

